# non toxic bean bag chairs?



## JAL (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello,
I am trying to find some "green" bean bag chairs. The only thing I am finding are ones made with recycled furniture foam, wouldn't those still have fire retardants in them?
I am looking for some casual, relaxed, easy to maintain, kid friendly, hang out in kinda furniture. Any other ideas? Least toxic options?
I would love to get an organic sofa one of these days but the price is too high for the little ones to be hanging out on right now!
One more question, I'm kinda confused, I know mattresses have fire retardants so we got organic but do ALL couches have the fire retardants? and why does no one seem to know when I ask that at a furniture store?







:

Thanks!


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll tell you what we did. I wanted those big fluffy bean bag chairs as well for the boys and their playroom but really couldnt see getting them with those filled plastic peanuts. So I ended up just buying the slipcovers that go over them and then I stuffed them with wool (you could use regular batting) they are more "firm" than they normally would be but are still quite squishy (is that a word







) plus im not worried about stuff growing in the wool batting but you could use leftover scraps of fabric to fill as well.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

we have this: http://www.booninc.com/products/OvalAnimalBag

there are different sizes and colors. they are pricey, but we've been really happy with it.


----------



## starrmama (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,

We have a very large bean bag chair that we love from "Bean Products" out of Chicago. I didn't thoroughily research it, but I don't feel like its been off-gassing and the cover is a nice sturdy (and eco) hemp. Check them out at beanproducts.com I think. On the couches, I pretty much assume that everything is treated with chemicals unless you go with an organic furniture manufacturer who specializes in that stuff... also, I think I heard one time on the radio that Ikea phased out flame retardants? Bean Products also makes some couches, and A Natural Home... there are a few others, but all are quite expensive.


----------



## dmichlen (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wondering were you purchased the beanbag slip covers and the wool to stuff them with? Thanks!


----------



## mmedrek (Oct 3, 2012)

Me too. I see bean bags for sale everywhere but they come filled...


----------



## erinmattsmom88 (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought a bean bag slipcover from Pottery Barn kids a few months ago. It think it was 20-30 dollars.

http://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/anywhere-recycled-beanbag-collection/

I just stuffed ours with old stuffed animals that don't get played with.

Looks like Land's End has them too!

http://www.landsend.com/ix/home-travel-luggage/For-The-Home/Furniture/chairs-benches/index.html?seq=1~2~3~4&catNumbers=256~1241~3126&visible=1~2~1~1&sort=Recommended&pageSize=24&cm_mmc=91945680&applyPromo=0&promoState=JOLLY-_-VALID

And Bed, Bath and Beyond

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=134838

Not sure if any of these are nontoxic though.


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 20, 2007)

I am having this problem too! But if anyone is looking for a reasonable flame retardant free couch, check out ecoselect furniture in NC .. Not cheap, but on par with other sofas out there. I am waiting on swatches from them.


----------



## answersfound (Apr 10, 2013)

check out my thread on how to make a bean bag chair using any craft that can make a rectangle.

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1381456/in-response-to-creating-a-knitted-crochet-or-fabric-bean-bag-chair-it-can-be-done-by-loom-or-hand-knit-or-fabric-see-here/0_80


----------

